# Finally a flac player for car audio



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

Kenwood announced the first flac digital media player at CES 2013 this year. It is KMM-100u. The manual is available to download on kenwood's site; looks promising minus the fact it only has one set of preouts so an eq or crossover will be required. 24 bit dac and 105db signal to noise and iphone / Pandora capable. No extra navigation or other expensive add ins. Should be fairly cheap when it arrives


http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/...nwood_2013.pdf

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/...ls/kmm100U.pdf


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

I should clarify....it is the first to be widely available and cheap. I have a 240gb ssd full of flac files and waiting in a usb enclosure, can't wait


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Both links are bad. 

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/File/UnitedStates/Consumer/Manuals/kmm100U.pdf


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

Both work for me, check google. Paste the link into browser


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

I think links are disabled due to me being a new member.


----------



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

bllantto said:


> Kenwood announced the first flac digital media player at CES 2013 this year. It is KMM-100u. The manual is available to download on kenwood's site; looks promising minus the fact it only has one set of preouts so an eq or crossover will be required. 24 bit dac and 105db signal to noise and iphone / Pandora capable. No extra navigation or other expensive add ins. Should be fairly cheap when it arrives
> 
> This is odd -- the unit that you referred to seems to be the only Kenwood in the new lineup with the FLAC capacity, and it looks like it's very much an entry-level piece. No line-level outputs to an amp but only to a sub. There are not other models of a similar designation above it that have more features and FLAC capacity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Use an external processor with active crossovers and stuff?

Nice that manufactures finally implement flac support. Hope others follow.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

wouldn't buy another kenwood, even if it were the only unit in the world that could play flac and my entire library was in flac. the build quality is absolute trash in these units, which unfortunately seems to be the way that most other brands are going as well :/


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I've had 2 or 3 Kenwoods, no issue with build quality. Used one daily for roughly 5 years now. My Pioneer P99rs on the other hand already had issues with the front plate connector after 1 year of usage... Nah, Kenwood's ok!


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

I've had Kenwoods before and they have all been well built; not a single issue. This one is in the entry level category. It does however have a decent s/n ratio and what is probably better than entry level dac to achieve that s/n (24bit). A good external processor with equal or better s/n should make this thing quite doable. My concerns are the front mount USB (I will relocate it if I can) and its ability to create and work with a database of music and ability to navigate that database. I will give it a try as soon as its released though, I dont really care about any other flashy light gizmos and advanced displays, I could only assume those added features would induce noise into the system, I want clear quality music thats it. I have a tablet for GPS and could care less about video, both kids have tablets for that.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Found it here: http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/File/UnitedStates/Consumer/Manuals/kmm100U.pdf

I wonder if it will play 24/96 FLACS from HDTracks.


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

I wonder about the 24/96 as well; I have some from HD Tracks to try as soon as its released.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope it will play 24/96.

Won't be as good if downsampling is needed.


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

Just installed the Kenwood KMM-100u today with Clarion EQS746. All I got to say is WOW; there is absolutely a difference between MP3 and FLAC in the car! This plays 16 flac (48,000) bit only right now, but according to Talk Audio online magazine this is maybe going to get firmware upgrade to allow up to 32 bit. Either way uncompressed 16 bit sounds WAY more dynamic and airy than good quality mp3 and m4a at their highest bitrate. This unit begins playing files from my 240 gb ssd in USB 3.0 enclosure in 5 seconds or less. The search function is rudimentary but once accustomed it works well. My only wishes were for 2 usb inputs; front and rear and a higher resolution display. But who cares my music sounds absolutely fantastic! Goodbye lossy formats! Was going to install old head unit in the wifes car; "F-that" selling it on Ebay getting another Kenwood!


----------



## leadfinger (Mar 1, 2013)

The JVC Nav units for 2012 and 2013 play play flac files. I don't know whether earlier models do. Earlier in the year I was looking for a double din with flac capability and the JVC's were the only ones I could find at the time. I couldn't find any mid-range models that would play flac files. I ended up buying a JVC KW-NT800.

Since JVC and Kenwood have joined forces I believe you will see more sharing of capabilities....db


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

I saw those JVC units but I wanted a stand alone player with no added nav or other stuff that could possibly introduce noise into the system. Just wanted clean music thats it, this Kenwood is the first readily available from a reputable brand. It does sound great too.


----------



## wardww (Jul 5, 2013)

From an Aussie in Brazil. I've been looking for a unit like this for years. I've suffered years of people giving me blank stares when I mention the word flac. Will someone please post a review of this unit when they have one. At this price, I will be bringing one into Brazil asap.
I can not for the life of me understand why CD players are still used in cars. This is exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

Search Form - Talk Audio

That is a link to a review of European sibling.
Here is my review from Amazon
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Kenwood KMM100 / KMM-100U / KMM-100U Digital Media Receiver with Front USB & AUX Inputs

Fyi I just bought another for the wifes 328is. Excellent sound quality

Edit; search for flac on first link; look for kmm-257 and read review


----------



## wardww (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks mate !


----------



## bllantto (Jan 14, 2013)

Talk Audio Online Car Audio Magazine & Forum - Talk Audio Online Car Audio Magazine & Forum - Magazine

Search flac from this link; scroll down the page and you will find the review of kmm-257


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

I have opened a New thread with a list of HU's that can play FLAC and apt-x BT too... 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...263761-head-units-apt-x-flac-player-list.html


----------

